# Wired2Fish - Mustang Elite HIT Lifejacket Giveaway



## fender66 (May 23, 2017)

*Enter for a chance to win an Elite HIT Inflatable PFD from Mustang Survival from TinBoat Sponsor, Wired2Fish along with Mustang Survival.*

Accidents are called that for a reason. They happen arbitrarily and without warning.
As anglers we have to be extra careful because water and boats are added to the mix. A big wave, an unexpected low hanging branch or a slick surface on a boat deck or dock can have an adverse impact and you can end up in the water. If you hit your head or can't swim the danger increases.
Tournament organizations have known for years just how easy these accidents can occur and have lifejacket rules that make it mandatory that they are worn anytime the big engine is running.
Today's new inflatable PFD's by Mustang Survival can be worn fishing all day and auto-inflate if submersed. They are extremely comfortable and are US Coast Guard approved.
In our latest giveaway we are going to give you the opportunity to win a hydrostatic Elite 38 inflatable PFD from Mustang Survival.

https://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1779298-Mustang-elite-hit-lifejacket-giveaway?

This giveaway ends June 6th, 2017. 5 winners. Good luck!


You may enter once per day per email address!


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2017)

In! I want one of these. :beer:

Folks, 
Head on over to Wired2fish and enter this giveaway! I would love to see a member win one of the five they are giving away!


----------



## fender66 (May 23, 2017)

Jim said:


> In! I want one of these. :beer:
> 
> Folks,
> Head on over to Wired2fish and enter this giveaway! I would love to see a member win one of the five they are giving away!



Already entered. I plan on winning too, so you're wasting your time entering. :roll:


----------



## Ttexastom (May 24, 2017)

I'm in for a new pfd


----------



## finstr (May 25, 2017)

Done! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## FishermanSailor (May 30, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## New River Rat (May 31, 2017)

In


----------



## overboard (May 31, 2017)

In also!


----------

